# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي

## أبو جهاد الأثري

هذه الأبيات المشهورة منسوبة للشافعي ... 
فهل لقي الشافعي وكيعا ؟

حسب علمي أن وكيعا ليس من شيوخه ولو صحت نسبة الأبيات فهي تكون من رواية الأقران فكلاهما من التاسعة..
فهل ثبت بينهما لقاء؟

----------


## محمد محيسن

أخبرنا شيخنا حمزة المليباري ـ حفظه الله ـ قبل عدة سنوات ـ أن الصحيح في نسبة  هذه الأبيات أنها لعلي بن خشرم كما ذكر ذلك الخطيب البغدادي في الجامع لأخلاق الراوي ... 
والله الموفق .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ قال : سمعت أبا الطيب محمد بن أحمد الذهلي يقول سمعت مسدد بن قطن سمعت علي بن خشرم يقول : شكوت إلى وكيع قلة الحفظ فقال : 
 استعن على الحفظ بقلة الذنوب .اهـ البيهقي في الشعب 2/272

أنا محمد بن الحسين القطان ، أنا دعلج ، أنا أحمد بن علي الأبار ، أن علي بن خشرم ، حدثهم قال : سألت وكيعا قلت : يا أبا سفيان تعلم شيئا للحفظ ؟ قال : أراك وافدا ثم قال : ترك المعاصي عون على الحفظ .اهـ الجامع لأخلاق الراوي 5/57.

هو ما ترجح عندي أيضا.
لكني أريد أن أعرف بارك الله فيك هل ذكر أحد من أهل العلم أن الشافعي - على الأقل - لقي وكيعا؟
لأن الأبيات شائعة جدا بين العلماء فضلا عن الدعاة بله العوام.
فهل كل من نسبها إليه لم يتنبه إلى هذا الأمر : أن الشافعي لم يلق وكيعا كما هو الأقرب؟.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

فائدة نادرة ، لكن الذي جئت به نثر ، فهل نَظْمُ البيتين مِن عليٍّ أم من غيره ؟

----------


## سمير عبد الخالق

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
بخصوص ان كان الامام الشافعي قد عاصر وكيعاً أم لا, فهذين البيتين 
شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظي...... فأرشدني الى ترك المعاصي
وأخبرني بأنّ العلم نـــور .....ونور الله لا يُهدى لعاصي
هما للامام الشافعي رحمه الله ويؤكدان أنه حتما قد عاصره.
وقد ذكر البعض من أهل العلم أمثال الامام البيهقي والفخر الرازي وغيرهما من علماء التاريخ والتراجم أن وكيعَ بنَ الجراح من مشايخ الإمام الشافعي رحمهما الله ، وذكروا أيضا أنّ الامام الشافعي روى وحدث عنه أيضا, وقد ثبت أيضا وبرواية الامام الشافعي نفسه أنه تتلمذ على يديه ، وقد قال الشافعي رحمه الله وفي مواطن كثيرة جداً في كتابه الأم : (( حدثنا وكيعُ بنُ الجراح )) ، أو ( أخبرنا وكيع) مما يؤكد بأنّه عاصره.
ومما يؤكد أيضا أنهما تعاصران والتقيا, هو أن الامام الشافعي رحمه الله ولد عام 150 هجرية, وتوفي عام 204 هجرية, وأنّ وكيع رحمه الله ولد عام 128 هجرية, وتوفي عام 197 هجرية, وهذا يعني أنّ الامام الشافعي رحمه الله عاصر وكيعا ل 47 عاما .أي تقريبا 90% من المدة الزمنية التي عاشها الامام الشافعي رحمه الله اذا علمنا أنه توفي عن عمر يناهز الرابعة والخمسين.
والله وحده أعلم بغيبه

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

ونسبهما غير واحد الى الشافعي ومن ابرزهم الامام المحقق ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه الجواب الكافي ولا اظن ان ما ذُكر عن علي الخشرم في الجامع يتناسب مع الابييات لانها لم تثبت عنه انه قالها كما هي في الابيات

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=329587

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97509

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*تم توجيه هذا السؤال لفضيلة الشيخ محمد الإمام حفظه الله تعالى*

*هل ثبت أن الشافعي من تلاميذ وكيع وهل يصح هذا البيت المنسوب إليه ( شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي )؟*

*لتحميل المقطع الصوتي

من هنا

المصدر
الأحد 03/ ربيع أول /1432هـ
______________________________  __________

التفريغ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أحسن الله اليكم شيخنا
وهذا سائل من الجزائر يقول
هل ثبت ان الامام الشافعي عليه رحمة الله كان من تلاميذ وكيع وهل يصح هذا البيت المنسوب اليه؟
شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي ..... فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي
الجواب
لا نعلم أن الشافعي رحمه الله من تلاميذ وكيع، وأما البيت ( شكوت إلى وكيع ) فقد جاء عند الخطيب وسنده جيد
أن علي بن خشرم جاء إلى وكيع وشكا إليه حفظه ، فقال له وكيع رحمه الله تعالى : لما قال شكوت اليه حفظي
فقال له: دع الآثام أو بهذا المعنى والبيت شكوت إلى وكيع جاء زيادة في هذا الأثر
قد جاءت الزيادة هذه ،فالأرجح أن هذين البيتين ليس للشافعي رحمه الله ولا الشافعي تلميذ للإمام وكيع رحمه الله
منقول*

----------

